# Nurburgring to come to GT5 Prolouge



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yep Prolouge!

http://www.gtplanet.net/forum/showthread.php?t=106990


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Hadn't heard that yet. I'm surprised the Prologue version will get it, but well pleased. Can't wait to give that a try.


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

I want a go in the simulator! needs hydraulics like the old school 90's sick machines!


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Excellent news. Thought they would have held that back for the full game!


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Seens this? http://www.granturismoworld.com/en/gt_academy/language/index.htm


----------

